# Is this slingshot any good?



## AzulShiva (Oct 7, 2020)

So I 've been screwing around with this slingshot for a while and looking to get more serious into the sport.

I can't really hit much with it. The strings would rotate inside the holes in the fork which would twist the bands arbitrarily and shots would deviate vertically parallel to fork (I shoot gangster style, ca 110degrees to the right from vertical). So I glued the strings into place and got better results, see the left paper. The distance is 4m. Obviously these are terrible results and as I'm trying to get better I'm wondering wether accurate shots are at all possible with this slingshot. Should I get a new one or is this one fine and I'm just bad? I'm comfortable with the grip and it will last forever since its a solid piece of cast iron. I don't know much about slingshot but perhaps this particular model should be rather used as a speedshooter with short round tubes?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Post the picture again, please.


----------



## AzulShiva (Oct 7, 2020)

https://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/323371-1602071028.png


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

To post a picture you have to click More Reply Options on bottom right. Then click Select File on bottom left. Select file from computer/phone. Then click Attach File. Once it loads your will see Add To Post on the right. Click that to add the pic to the text box. Sounds like a lot but only takes a few seconds.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Error 1011

Ray ID: 5de7fc68fb44fef2 • 2020-10-07 13:32:03 UTC

Access denied

What happened?

"The owner of this website (www.bilder-upload.eu) does not allow hotlinking to that resource (/upload/323371-1602071028.png)."

Your hosting website does not allow linking.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## AzulShiva (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok this is embarrassing. I've attached the file and just in case a link to it in google drive: https://drive.google.com/file/d/11__IrAnZDX5QBYe7eGQMI9HNM4rx64I0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Seems like a perfectly fine slingshot.

Are you flipping when you shoot? If yes, try not doing that.

Other reasons for any perceived inaccuracies is how you hold the pouch. Try holding the ammo instead of the pouch.

And make sure your anchor point is the same every time.

There is a whole checklist of how to get accurate results... you need to go through them all one by one. It's too early to ditch a slingshot just for one or two reasons.

The only thing that really matters is, is it comfortable to hold when you pull it hard? If yes then it'll be fine.

And yes, do try round tubes. I like them better... I only use tubes, never flats. Maybe you'll like them too... maybe not. You'll only know if you experiment.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Shorten the string loops. They are much longer than needed.


----------



## AzulShiva (Oct 7, 2020)

Did another practice session and welp, the band broke close to the poach. In it's lifetime i fired maybe 300 8mm bullets. It was a 0.6mm red TheraBand. I figure the sharp edges of the Fork wore it down quickly.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice slingshot. I think a slingshot designed to work with tubes is best used with them.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks like a serviceable slingshot. Like Henery said the loops are too long, and I agree with Sean, try tubes if you can. The ball in tube method may be the best for you. You feed the end of your tube set through the hole in the frame then put in a lubed (I use 91% isopropyl alcohol) ball like a pretty big one 7mm-9mm. I use needle nosed pliers that have been filed and sanded smooth so they don't tear the tubes, hemostats work too. I use these to open up the end of the tube, slide the ball in a cm or so and tie the end off with a constrictor knot and let it dry over night. You should be good to go at this point, at least this is what works for me. Your mileage may vary 

And remember, figuring out how these things work is half the fun


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> The ball in tube method may be the best for you.


Yep. Never fails.


----------

